# Car Parking



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

so we are visiting next week as we are probably going to move soon to cyprus.

We shall be doing a round trip and wanting to visit limason, larnaca and nicosia...

What is parking like, is it self expainatory?

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Mmm parking in Cyprus! You will find that the roads are marked just like in England and I recommend you follow the UK Highway Code as regards where and when you park as the Larnaca police are currently having a blitz on illegal parking. They particularly dislike parking on pavements.

You will find that locals do not follow any highway code. They park anywhere, anytime and often leave their cars with doors open, engine running and keys in the ignition whilst they go shopping!


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

what about paying to park? is it clearly marked? are there multi-story like NCPs etc??

Babs...do you have a yahoo messenger account?


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

Parking !!
There are car parks, but Cypriots just park anywhere (Yes, seriously).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are car parks but as has been said Cypriots tend to park anywhere.The trouble is they are too lazy to walk from a car park to wherever they are going so they will park as close as possible to their destination even if it means double parking in the middle of the road.
The cost of parking in the municiple parking lots is much cheaper than in the Uk so I would recommend that you use them wherever possible just in case the traffic police are on the prowl. There is usually plenty of space in them as the Cypriots are parked in the middle of the road


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Parking in Larnaca*

I pay 2 euros for all day in Larnaca (the gravel carparks, not NCP) and the guy is always helpful, and you can normally leave and go back without paying.

If you hire a car (red plates) you can normally park anywhere and act the stupid tourist bit.

If you own the car you can try the "sorry guv'nor I am new here" bit.

But having tried them all....... believe me the 2 euros one is the cheapest.

Happy motoring!!


----------

